# Agent Wilfredo Ramos-Nieves



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Wilfredo Ramos-Nieves*

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 14, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/14/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Wilfredo Ramos-Nieves was shot and killed as he and five other agents conducted a narcotics operation on Calle 2 in the Juan Sánchez area of Bayamón, Puerto Rico, shortly after 3:30 pm.

As they entered the area the agents observed a man with a gun. Before the agents were able to take action the subject opened fire on them, fatally wounding Agent Ramos-Nieves. The subjects fled the scene but were arrested a short time later.

Agent Ramos-Nieves had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 15 years and was assigned to the Bayamón Drug Division. He is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent Hector Pesquera
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21358-agent-wilfredo-ramos-nieves#ixzz23ZTPYf8m​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP Officer Wilfredo Ramos-Nieves
Descanza en Paz hermano.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent.


----------

